# So it's true



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Once they start they dont stop? It's only been about 8 days since my breeding p's last layed eggs and I spotted another couple hundred today. I'm going to have to let these go being that I dont have the tank space or the space for more tanks for that matter. It makes me happy they keep breeding but also makes me worry since I'll be moving in less than a month and have to ruin their current habitat and may take over a year for them to start breeding again. As for the fry I have now, they're doing great. I thought most were dead because they lay still on the bottom for a while, but once I got some brine shrimp hatched and in there, hundreds of them are swimming around. Sort of an update, sort of a question. Respond if you'd like.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I think they'll stop breeding for a while after the move, but they'll start right back up once they get basically the same setting that they were in. I don't think they'll take a year to get back to doing the do. I've moved my pairs plenty of times into different sized tanks and they've bred. So I'm sure after your move they'll get right back to it. Good luck.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

If you can re-create their inviroment the best you can after the move it shouldn't take but acouple weeks for them to get back at it...Other than that sounds like you got things under control.....Of course get them off the brine as soon as possible.and get them on a varied diet....Pellets and raw shrimp would be the preferred....


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank god my 2 pairs have quit for now~!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah they will quit for a few months a year....but then when the resume.....they will resume in full force.


----------

